# Income for PRP Visa



## tejedor (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to retire to SA but before engaging a consultant want to confirm what of my income qualifies to make up the R37k. Here is what I have:

Gross Government Pension: USD 2,260.00 per month
Rental Income: USD 1,707 per month
Investments and cash: USD 706,896.50 
Properties: USD USD 155,620.00

Debts: Zero

I guess my main question is, does the rental income count towards the R37k. I own the properties (no mortgage on any of them).

Thanks

Colin


----------



## tejedor (Dec 10, 2014)

Fynbos,

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I will be retaining the services of an Immigration Consultant. Please PM me with your firms services and costs.

Colin


----------

